# Players needed - Online Dragonlance



## Mucknuggle (Sep 3, 2003)

A friend of mine is interested in starting up an online Dragonlance game (though IRC or some other chat program) and I've been asked to help look for players. If anybody is interested, plz leave your email here and either he or I will contact you to tell you whats happening.

Mucknuggle


----------



## talinthas (Sep 3, 2003)

spumtal@hotmail.com
i'm always up for DL =)


----------



## Andrewd0 (Sep 3, 2003)

Ditto 
andrewd0@address.com


----------



## Mucknuggle (Sep 3, 2003)

Maybe I should post this on the WotC DL boards as well.


----------



## GentleGiant (Sep 4, 2003)

I'm interested too, although I might only be able to participate throughout September... for now anyway.
I'm moving to the US for an indefinite period in early October and I don't know how my access to the web is going to be yet.
But, to reiterate, I'm definitely interested   

Here's my e-mail address:
goatee@worldonline.dk


----------



## Mucknuggle (Sep 4, 2003)

I sent the DM your emails, hope to get msgs soon!


----------



## marshaldwm (Sep 10, 2003)

Any chance of this game being done by email? I am gettinghte Dragonlance book in a few days and I would love to join a Dragonlance game, but any kind of real-time game is impossible for me.

If this game cannot change to email, does anyone know of a dragonlance d20 game that is via yahoogroups or by email that I can join?

Thanks


----------

